# Two wolves.



## draconis

Two wolves. 

One evening an old Cherokee told his grandson about a battle that goes on inside people. He said, 'My son, the battle is between two 'wolves' inside us all. 

One is Evil. It is anger, envy, jealousy, sorrow, regret, greed, arrogance, self-pity, guilt, resentment, inferiority, lies, false pride, superiority, and ego. 

The other is Good. It is joy, peace, love, hope, serenity, humility, kindness, benevolence, empathy, generosity, truth, compassion and faith.' 

The grandson thought about it for a minute and then asked his grandfather: 'Which wolf wins?' 

The old Cherokee simply replied, 'The one you feed.'


----------



## juls

I love this...Thanks for sharing it..


----------



## GAsoccerman

I agree :iagree:


----------



## Farfignewton

I heard this long ago. I have an ex-husband who is Choctaw and heard many such stories. This has always been one of my favorites. It does not get any closer to the truth than that.


----------



## MarkTwain

That had a big impact on me, thanks! I do have a dark side, which I feel can be of great use in life, as long as it is integrated. You need a dark side to spot BS for instance.


----------



## Amplexor

Very wise. Thanks Drac!


----------



## snix11

ooh... i love that one  

more?


----------



## Rattlehead

Wise words for sure.


----------

